# Call for Content



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

We're on the lookout for cool new articles again. 

If you have an idea, simple tactical trick (or detailed if you like), painting guide or conversion guide let us know about it and post it up on the forums or in the blog submissions forum.

We'll get it posted up on the main page as soon as possible.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

What about Tutorials that get submitted and never approved or heard back on?  I put one in 2 weeks ago for an alternative to magnetizing Land Raider sponsons and have yet to hear anything back..


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll see if I can get my hands on a video recorder and then maybe make some video tutorials, would that be alright?

Skar


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

genesis108 said:


> What about Tutorials that get submitted and never approved or heard back on?  I put one in 2 weeks ago for an alternative to magnetizing Land Raider sponsons and have yet to hear anything back..


It's not in the mod panel mate so it looks like it didn't submit correctly.



Skartooth said:


> I'll see if I can get my hands on a video recorder and then maybe make some video tutorials, would that be alright?
> 
> Skar


Sure


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Would you like a series to be done? For example i can do tools of the trade reviews in a certain part series that you post weekly. 

I am also painting a reaver titan and when i am done i am going to do a step by step series of articles that cover from the unboxing to the final stages(Like the project log i have but condensed). I dont know when i will start this however as i am on exercise for the next 3 weeks lol but im doing it for my website anyway so if you want to put that on the blog just let me know.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> It's not in the mod panel mate so it looks like it didn't submit correctly.


This irritates me greatly. I will resubmit.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, I'll post it to the blog right away  

Sorry, the site was having quite a few blips a while back until I had the RAM upgraded, might of been related.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Possibly. Oh..and about your appearance in the video for the 40k movie..

Don't be dumb! We don't care "who the antagonist is gonna be"! ITS A DAMNED 40K MOVIE! WHY DOES IT MATTER WHO THE SMURFS ARE GONNA BLOW UP?!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I can start doing tutorials On little things like simple extra armour modelling on tanks, making them look more ornate etc. would that be alright?? 

Also might have a few tactics things on the way, playtest pending though


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes to everything guys. Get it in and I'll create you a contributor account and submit it to the blog with minor edits.


----------

